# Matisse to the vet today



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Sending some healing vibes your way.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope it turns out to be just a temporary wrench, and resolves quickly. I am a great believer in better safe than sorry - I feel it is worth the vet fee for reassurance, even if there proves not to be a great deal wrong!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sending lots of healing thoughts your way. Lots of poodle hugs also.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for your good wishes. Well....turns out he has a medial ligament injury...it goes along side his knee. His knees are pretty good, not loose. But this is potentially good news. It should heel by January as long as he doesn't injure it further, in which case, it could rupture or tear. That would be very bad. So, I have to keep him from doing those crazy zoomies for a while. He got an anti inflammatory injection plus something to give him at home to keep the inflammation down.

So, here goes nothing...trying to keep this monster boy quiet. Grrrr.

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear! Really sorry to hear about Matisse's injury. :sad: I hope you manage to keep him from zooming around and yourself sane at the same time. Sending wishes for him to heal well and fast. I'm sure he wants to be back in action (probably right _now!_) and the show ring in the New Year. Give him a get-well :kiss: for me! Hope the meds help keep him comfortable. :clover:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Matisse. Good luck keeping him quiet and still!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor thing. I hope the meds help. I have to say though that even though it is extremely hard resting the leg as much as possible will help immensely! 

Winter did the same thing from jumping on the couch, missing, and falling. He wouldn't use the leg and we had to do some injections, quite a few laser treatments and if that didn't help possibly surgery. But the injections and LX helped a lot and he got better. Then a month later he did the exact same thing again! We did the same treatments and they worked but he does have some issues with that knee if he is not super careful.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

DOGONE IT! I read your thread title and moaned OH NOOOOOO! And now that I read it , I can sigh with relief because it is something that will heal...........if you can keep that little firecracker still! Hahaha! I'll be sending healing thoughts in gigantic waves til we hear he is 'show ready'!!!!!!!! I feel sorry for him and sorrier for you since you are now 'the poodle police'!LOL!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Aww, poor little guy!

Best wishes for a quick and uneventful recovery. 

I pray he's ready to rule the show ring by the New Year.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Poor thing. I hope the meds help. I have to say though that even though it is extremely hard resting the leg as much as possible will help immensely!
> 
> Winter did the same thing from jumping on the couch, missing, and falling. He wouldn't use the leg and we had to do some injections, quite a few laser treatments and if that didn't help possibly surgery. But the injections and LX helped a lot and he got better. Then a month later he did the exact same thing again! We did the same treatments and they worked but he does have some issues with that knee if he is not super careful.


Oh Poodlecrazy! That silly Winter...the same thing twice! They just think that THIS time, I'll make it. Ha! Do you have little steps for your couch? I do. Maurice uses them...won't try jumping off the couch. But Matisse, the beast will jump off if I'm not right there to make sure he doesn't. I have carpet and a thick Oriental rug on top of that, plus the couch isn't very high off the ground, so I hope he doesn't wreck himself some time doing that. I'm sorry Winter has issues. Maybe with lots of time, he'll get over that too. 

Thanks for your helpful reply.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> DOGONE IT! I read your thread title and moaned OH NOOOOOO! And now that I read it , I can sigh with relief because it is something that will heal...........if you can keep that little firecracker still! Hahaha! I'll be sending healing thoughts in gigantic waves til we hear he is 'show ready'!!!!!!!! I feel sorry for him and sorrier for you since you are now 'the poodle police'!LOL!


Thanks Molly...Yep, it should heal as long as he doesn't get too stupid and wreck it again. It's a hassle to let only one or the other Poodle outside at a time and they look like, "whaaaa???" That's where the most fun happens, where the intense exercise and zoomies take place. And they don't tend to do that all by themselves. So, it's kind of rough on both of them. They are allowed to play in the living room. So, the vet acted like a little play or running is okay. But he mustn't over stretch it again because it is possible to tear it. Then that's real trouble. Keeping this fire cracker (apt description) quiet and still is as near to futile as you can get without being completely futile. lol. _Poodle police_...love that. haha.

Thanks for your good, healing thoughts and nice post.

Thank you _everyone_ for such nice, supportive replies. At least it's not seemingly something too serious.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh no poor little guy this stinks!!! Bella is now 16 weeks into crate rest and she's a ball of pent up energy. There is a thread on here about crate rest games that I have found helpful. Good luck!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh Poodlecrazy! That silly Winter...the same thing twice! They just think that THIS time, I'll make it. Ha! Do you have little steps for your couch? I do. Maurice uses them...won't try jumping off the couch. But Matisse, the beast will jump off if I'm not right there to make sure he doesn't. I have carpet and a thick Oriental rug on top of that, plus the couch isn't very high off the ground, so I hope he doesn't wreck himself some time doing that. I'm sorry Winter has issues. Maybe with lots of time, he'll get over that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your helpful reply.



Ya, Winter... Uhhh lets just say he is not the brightest. He insists on jumping no mater what I do (although I do need to look into some doggie steps[not that he would use them,lol]). He usually face plants into the couch at least once or twice before he can make it on. I try to stop him but dang he is quick! The Family is horrible about letting them jump they just don't understand what could happen even when I explain it to them. Thankfully we only have one bed that is really high up and they have limited access to it. The couches are not bad but are on tile and I think that is what the trouble is, tile is slippery! It doesn't seem to bother him much after his last treatments, the only problem he has is if he jumps wrong or turns wrong at high speeds, I think that patella might slip a bit because once it happens he moves his leg or uses it a bit and he is back to normal. 

Hopefully Matisse will heal nice and have no lasting issues. Like I said resting that leg is key to it healing and of course it's the hardest part!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Minnie for your suggestion. I'll sure find out something if it becomes necessary. As it is, per my vet's advice, he can still play...doesn't have to be locked up all the time but he mustn't run at mach speeds like he does in the back yard. As long as he gets to wrestle a little bit and chew on toys, gets some little training practice with things, he doesn't seem to get too pent up...at least his behavior doesn't really get obnoxious. Thanks for your nice post.

Poodlecrazy, if your floor is tile, can you put a thick area rug by the couch so if he jumps he'll land on that? I've heard of a few Poodles who have broken bones landing on the hard floor. That's scary. What I did with Jose` when I first got those little stairs (didn't have the Poodles yet) was show him and give him treats as he walked up the stairs, adding a cue, "step up." And showed him to go back down. It was a game and he got lots of good treats and praise. Then I supervised him so as much as possible so he wouldn't jump. But he does jump still on occasion. (jumps off, not on...can't) The Chihuahuas were always very tough when they were younger and they even jumped off my bed which is quite high. They couldn't get up, but they would take a flying leap to get off...no problem. Of course, they were mountain dogs. LOL. They hiked a lot where we use to live and they were in great shape. But when they got older...and Jose` is getting arthritic, I don't want him jumping like that. So now when I wake up and he's on my bed...and I'm getting ready to go down stairs, he is very good about waiting for me. He's not to jump off my bed. If he looks like he really wishes he could get down, I set him down. But I like to practice his staying where I ask him. And he does a good job. The Poodles don't get to be on my bed at all. It's just too high up. 

Thanks for your reply and good wishes. I'll keep ya'll posted when he seems to be over this. Thanks so much!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

After Sophy hurt her back she made sure that I put non slip rugs everywhere that she wanted to jump up or down once she was better - she would sit and stare at me until she got my attention, then glance at the chair or sofa, then back to staring at me until I got the message. I made steps all over the place but she wouldn't use them - just wanted to be sure that her feet would not slip when she jumped. 

It's good to know Matisse should be OK with a little care - although it sounds as if "careful" doesn't figure in his personal lexicon!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

So very sorry about Matisse's injury. I do hope you can manage to keep him relatively quiet so the injury will heal and he can get back into the ring.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sorry Matisse got injured and sure hope he heals quickly, long before driving you bonkers due to reduced romping .


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> "careful" doesn't figure in his personal lexicon!


You can say that again. lol

Thanks guys!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Poodlecrazy, if your floor is tile, can you put a thick area rug by the couch so if he jumps he'll land on that? I've heard of a few Poodles who have broken bones landing on the hard floor. That's scary. What I did with Jose` when I first got those little stairs (didn't have the Poodles yet) was show him and give him treats as he walked up the stairs, adding a cue, "step up." And showed him to go back down. It was a game and he got lots of good treats and praise. Then I supervised him so as much as possible so he wouldn't jump. But he does jump still on occasion. (jumps off, not on...can't) The Chihuahuas were always very tough when they were younger and they even jumped off my bed which is quite high. They couldn't get up, but they would take a flying leap to get off...no problem. Of course, they were mountain dogs. LOL. They hiked a lot where we use to live and they were in great shape. But when they got older...and Jose` is getting arthritic, I don't want him jumping like that. So now when I wake up and he's on my bed...and I'm getting ready to go down stairs, he is very good about waiting for me. He's not to jump off my bed. If he looks like he really wishes he could get down, I set him down. But I like to practice his staying where I ask him. And he does a good job. The Poodles don't get to be on my bed at all. It's just too high up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply and good wishes. I'll keep ya'll posted when he seems to be over this. Thanks so much!



I'll have to see if I can do that. A rug would be nice with all that tile anyways ? We have had quite a few scares with that tile (both dog and human!), and it is not fun! I'll also build a few sets of stairs and see if I can teach him to use them. And work on our stays like you are.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I got those little plastic steps from the pet store for not very much money. They have a little fleece cover that goes over them. They're light weight but sturdy and easy to move around when vacuuming. I only use them for the couch. 

So, whatever you decide on, steps would be good. Tile floors are hard. lol. Good luck.


Well, I'm having a hard time slowing Matisse down. He doesn't seem to know he's injured....the little monkey.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you have a brand name or specific place you get them? I see so many I just don't know which ones to get.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

There's only one tag on them and it says doggie steps tm. So, I don't know if that's a brand name or what. But I believe I got them at a place like Petsmart for 20 or 30 dollars. You could look online too. I see some online that are very expensive...made of wood and really nice, but I didn't want to spend so much on these. Mine are good for up to 70 lbs...so not for big, heavy dogs. Just look around and see what you can find. I hope you find just the right thing and a nice thick carpet for in front of the couch too. You can't trust these little buggers to always use the steps. haha.


----------

